# In search of lathe...compete noobie at the helm



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Okay guys, I'm in search of a lathe. Space is an issue and so is money, please help me keep this budget friendly.

I want this to be something that my daughter and I can learn together, she's 11. Just looking to do smaller things like bowls, cups, lamps, etc.

With EVERYTHING, all supplies, tools, etc, is this doable for under $1000 (or hopefully way less!)? Brand/model suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

What do you all think of this?
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/d/nova-comet-ii-lathe-with-tons/6246195973.html


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

The link above didn't work for me, but I think you are on the right path looking for a decent used machine. New lathes tend to be very expensive. To make your budget you will need to find a nice used machine I think.

I'd steer you away from the smaller machines in favor of something with a 48" bed. That way you will have the flexibility to make table legs if you choose to in the future.

Bowls are another story, they require a lot of clearance at the headstock if you want to spin large bowl blanks (i.e. a bigger machine). I'd also steer you away from a bench top model in favor of a floor model if you are serious about bowls. Once you start spinning a large chunk of wood anything other than a heavy floor machine will start to walk across the floor. Hopefully one of the others here that turn bowls regularly can give you more specific guidance in this area.

I have a 48" Rockwell/Delta that I have had for over 40 years. does everything I need it to, although I'm not a big turner.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Try the link again, I fixed it. Unfortunately, I don't have room for a floor model :/ . I can bolt down a benchtop model, though!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

This might work. Might find one used as well. https://m.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What do you all think of this?
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/d/nova-comet-ii-lathe-with-tons/6246195973.html
> 
> - Gilley23


He asking pretty much full retail for a bunch of used middling level equipment, cut about $300-400 off the price and sure. @$1k the guy is on crack

Given the poor selection of used lathes in your area I would look at a new Delta 46-460 or Jet whatever. Buy something with variable speed, you'll be glad even if you don't know it 

And just in case you start looking at older lathes, you might find this helpful.
http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

That NOVA lathe is only $500 new…..doesn't seem like such a good deal to me. Keep looking.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought I needed a big fancy lathe until I saw one of these guys in action with little more than a stick and some rope.










I still got the big fancy lathe, but now I realize it was just a luxury item. :-D


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-18-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/T25920?iparcelcountry=US&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7YHf8Z7z1QIVU7XACh3PUQr5EAQYAyABEgJmwvD_BwE&utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

It is a good starter lathe, look around, If you can't find a better one used, think about it.

I own several pieces of grizzly equipment. they have done everything I have asked them to do. (professional since 1982) I can be hard on equipment.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> This might work. Might find one used as well. https://m.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html
> - OSU55


Or any of it's other colors:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Like the others, the Nova comet on CL is more retail.
Toolsplus has it with a G3 chuck for $575 and free shipping.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300-x1.html
That said, it is a pretty decent lathe. I bought one for my daughter 3-4 years ago (whenever they first came out) and there have been no problems.
On the - side it is 3/4 hp. On the + side I don't think it is much less than some Jets and Rikons which state 1HP but also 6 amps. You can't get 1 HP from 6 amps on a 120 circuit. The Delta mentioned, 46-460, is 8 amp and can provide a full HP.
Lamps will be a problem with most any mini lathe. By the time you add a Jacob chuck for drilling it would have to be a very short lamp.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I wish I knew more about all of this, like the attachments I need to do certain things. Lathes are a whole new world to me, But I really think it's something that I might actually enjoy, and my daughter would enjoy doing, too. She loves to make things and I just know that taking a hundred colored pencils and molding them in epoxy then turning it into something awesome, she would love.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You'll pick it up quickly. You have the spinny thing with motor attached, the chisels, and everything else is workholding devices.

Chisels you have carbide like Easy Wood Tool (easiest to use but not the best finish), high speed steel (most chisels), and carbon steel (old chisels, dull quickly).

Workholding you have centers which pinch the wood from each end, faceplates to which you attach the wood with screws, and scroll chucks which pinch the wood from one end.

There is other stuff but you don't need to worry about any of it yet.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on the CL Nova. So let's say that I throw him a $600 offer….good deal? $6-$700 a good deal?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have both a small machine (Jet 1014?) and a Rockwell Delta 46-450. The big boy can do a lot, but the little Jet is gold. I say that even though the Jet a variable speed by way of belt change

Until you know where you're headed in the turning world, little is fine. If you have room, you can keep it and upgrade too.

To me, the best way to start is small and simple. Bowls are not simple, compared to spindle work.

Even if you want to jump straight to bowls, do you need to jump straight to huge ones?

All that aside, buy the best lathe you can, but be ready to buy good knives, and a means of sharpening them properly (consistent grind, angle, etc.).

My old mini Jet has no plastic, aside from the switch. However, if all I could afford was a Harbor Freight lathe, I'd go for it, since it would be light years ahead of no lathe at all.

On knives, if it's not high speed steel, it's not a lathe knife. I have a set of Benjamin's Best that I think were fantastic starter knives, but I have better too, I will still replace the Benny ones, when they've met the end of their service life.

If you do this for a while, you'll want to add chucks and centers too. Not because you must, but because it's convenient. For that reason, I like my Nova's, because they play nicely with several different replacement chuck grip sections, but there are many other top shelf chucks too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I second the Delta 46-460 as a great choice. And yes, the variable speed IS that much better. I love mine… 

The big word of caution that I/we can share about lathes, is that regardless of which midi-lathe (forget buying a mini-lathe) that you purchase/price, expect to *double* that price when it comes to buying the extras such as chucks, cutting tools, etc. You will soon discover that the "lathe" portion often ends up as the least expensive portion of this adventure. When I did my first timer search for a lathe, I started with about another $300 for accessories. FWIW, I have more than doubled that and then some, over the past +4yr.

That said, just be prepared for all of the added costs of these accessories. They do add up over time., so plan ahead for this added expense. You do not need everything at once. As you progress, your needs will guide you in what you need. A great place to shop is Penn State Industries. You can get some really good deals on cutting tool "Sets":

Set of 8 Benjamins Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set
Set of 3 HSS Benjamins Best Versa Chisels: 1/2 in., 3/4 in. and 1 in. These versa chisels really saved the day for me. They are much more forgiving and useful for beginners to start with.

My search for a lathe in 2012


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

If I were you, I would try to find a used wood lathe. If you live in or near a sizable city I am sure that with some patience you could find someone that has lost interest or is looking to upgrade their wood lathe. And You may be able to get the turning tools and accessories thrown in. Look at Craigs List, watch local auction web sites, check with new lathe sellers as they may take an older lathe in trade.

Things to look for in a wood lathe.

First of all, make sure the headstock and tailstock can use *MORSE TAPER* tooling! Morse taper is the industry standard for mounting lathe accessories. Some cheap lathes don't have this. Google up "morse taper" to see what this is.

If you only want to turn small items. one of the small lathes mentioned above will do. But if you want to turn bowls you will really need a lathe that can turn something 12 inches (called "swing") in diameter or larger. If you want to turn table legs and the like, then you need a minimum 36" bed length. The ideal lathe for general work would be a 12" swing, 36" to 48" bed.

Turning bowls or anything of a large diameter requires a very heavy lathe or one that is bolted to a heavy table as the work is usually very unbalanced at the beginning of a turning and the vibration can be severe. The cutting tools do not need to be expensive ones. You can buy good used ones on eBay to save money. Learn to sharpen!!! Watch some You Tube videos of how to sharpen.

Headstock accessories: You will need a morse taper "spur" driver and a face plate to begin with. You can purchase other accessories as they are needed. There are many, most of which the average turner will never need.
*Make sure all headstock morse taper accessories can accept a "draw bar"* in the back side to hold the accessory in the headstock.

Tailstock accesories: You will need two, a morse taper "dead" center to hold the turning work. A "live center" is preferable (has a ball bearing) but is not necessary. Also a Jacobs chuck (like on a drill press) mounted on a morse taper arbor to hold drills and other tooling. Google each of these terms to see what they are.

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> Thanks for the advice on the CL Nova. So let s say that I throw him a $600 offer….good deal? $6-$700 a good deal?


I think that would be a nice deal.
Lathe 575
Grinding attachment and jigs About $175
Rockler carbide set $130
Savannah hollower $100
Extra (2nd) chuck and jaws $175
HF Tools $65-80
Kits ??? I have never turned a pen of stopper kit but would guess $100?
Sander $30 May have disc which may be worth more than the sander
Workbench, did not see that one but in SS probably $150
Other minor items (drill chuck) or finishing. $50
I come up with about 1550 if new. So 750-775 would be in the 50% range and all set to go.

I did get the gridner and jig for my daughter because she had to move the lathe to use it. A stand-alone system is better but it works just fine and I like the jig as well as my Sorby that I use.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Awesome awesome awesome info guys, thanks for taking the time to share! All of that helps a lot for sure. My eyes are peeled on CL, I'm really hoping to find a good, used setup.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Whatever you wind up with I would suggest one…
Waxhaw http://www.waxhawwoodturners.com/2017/
Charlotte There is one in Charlotte but I can't find the link at AAW right now
Concord http://www.spwoodturners.com/


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

So the guy came back and said that the work bench and large bowl blanks were gone, but everything else is still there. He'd do $650 for everything. Seems decent enough, whatchall think?? A good first lathe setup, or keep looking?

I'm tied up for the next week or so and don't have time to go over and look at it until then anyway, so I'm still on the hunt until then no matter what.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

If you get a basic lathe with no accessories, most likely you will have to buy new and they are expensive, more than the lathe, looks like you can get them included in the deal. Sounds to me that that is the best way to go.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Find out if it's the original Comet II or the updated version. I had an original and they had some issues that were solved in an updated version. I can't remember how to tell them apart but you can probably google it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/8402

Some notes on the extras: 
The Nova accessories like grinders and stuff were/are frequently on Amazon for 50-75% off. 
The Rockler carbide are expensive. You can build an identical set for around $30-45. They probably only cost around $5 or so to manufacturer in bulk. 
The Comet II is only $424 brand new

I'm not trying to talk you out of it or say it isn't a good buy, just passing along info so he doesn't try to oversell the value.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Here is a bit of information that might help: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/review-midi-and-mini-lathes/


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Very helpful info, thanks, Kelly.


----------

